# LED Lamp for Milling Machine



## radfordc (Apr 6, 2010)

I purchased a small LED flashlight and made a mount for use on the milling machine.












Charlie


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 6, 2010)

That's one cool idea. Nice, clean job of it, too.

Dean


----------



## black85vette (Apr 6, 2010)

Great idea and nice looking job.  Thm:


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, you found a use for that shield mount hardware! Good thinking.

-Trout


----------



## ariz (Apr 9, 2010)

sure, very well done Charlie, nice (and useful) job


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work there Charlie. I like working with a light very close up to the subject when doing small stuff, especially when working by hand.

Not to detract from your great idea, I have just purchased a couple of these LED flexilamps, cheap and cheerful and get right up to the job. Maybe nowhere near as bright as yours though.

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/cgi-bin/s...c&PN=NEW_LINES_TO_RDGTOOLS.html#a34832#a34832

But they can get real close







Bogs


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone else not care for the light thrown by most LED flashlights? I have a couple of LED flashlights and headlamps and find the light a bit too blue, and not well dispersed. Was just using mine this morning to look at tools in the tool carousel at work.

LEDs are pretty cool - low power usage, very little heat, durable, but I haven't seen any that I liked the light from. Saying that, I've never seen any of the expensive Cree emitters - is there a difference?


----------



## bentprop (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree that the light from most torch type lights is more blue than white.
However,there are "warm white"led's available,so if the lamp really suits your purpose,simply replace the led's with warm white types.


----------



## ksouers (Apr 9, 2010)

Regarding the "too blue" color, if the light has multiple LEDs one of the blue ones could be replaced with yellow to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine could be sky blue pink with a yellow border as far as I am concerned, as long as I can see what I am doing, the jobsa gud 'un.

Bogs


----------



## rmartine (Apr 4, 2011)

fine idea, i machine mine with plexiglas work fine thanks for pictures


----------



## Admiral_dk (Apr 4, 2011)

The reason you get a blue light, is that there's no white LED's as such, since they are monochromatic lightsources (or very close). The most common way to create white light from a LED, is to make a blue or ultra violet LED and cover the inside of the lens with a phosphorous layer that converts the blue light to almost true white light.
Since this convertion isn't complete, you get a bluish light from those.

The other way to create "white" light from a LED is to put several (at least four) emitters (Red, Green, Blue and Yellow) onto a single chip or four chips into a single LED housing. Some of those have the wires from all the colours connected to the outside and are actually capable of producing a vast amount of different colour mixes - including what appears to be different grades of white - others have only two wires and are a fixed "white hue".

So until now, there's no true white LED's, but some appears to be.


----------



## BillTodd (Apr 5, 2011)

My mate has been flogging a nice little lamp to the auto trade for a while now - it has a little pot magnet on the end and it make quite a good machine light. 

The colour is very good, a bright warm white


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 5, 2011)

At automotive stores you can get some rings with leds to make "eagle eyes" on the headlights. These could be mounted around the spindle.


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 7, 2011)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> I purchased a small LED flashlight and made a mount for use on the milling machine.



I like it - workin' on a copy ;D


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 10, 2011)

:bow:


----------

